# Noisy Neighbour?



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

As I work from home I put some music on my turntable in our front room yesterday afternoon about 3:30pm - quite loud so I could hear it in the back roon where I work - _Earth, Wind and Fire - I Am_ if you are interested.  My eldery next door neighbour (we live in a semi) came round - angry at the noise and demanded I turn it down - it had been on for about 30mins.  I complied - should I told he to 'get lost' - as I am entitled to play music loud during the daytime if that's what I want to do - I wouldn't do so late of an evening. 

Or was he right and I'm an inconsiderate neighbour.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you are well within your rights to play music at that hour, but I also think you did the right thing to comply with an elderly neighbours  request.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Oct 17, 2013)

The fact it was Earth,Wind and Fire he was right to tell you to turn it down Joking aside though you have every right to play your music in daylight hours and probably tell him so. However if you want to stay on a friendly basis with your neighbour then you may well have done the right thing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 17, 2013)

I reckon your within your rights. However couldn't you put a radio in the room you work in so it doesn't need to be so loud? 
Sometimes it's better just to do things for a easy life.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 17, 2013)

Difficult one to judge. How loud was loud?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 17, 2013)

Depends on whos side you want to look at it from, old boy was probably feeling his right to peace and quiet being done in while your right to listen to some dodgy disco was also being done in... I think you did the right thing, not sure what you would make of a whippersnapper like me listening to some Dutch Gabber loudly at any time of the day. Think you would likely pay me a visit with the same look of terminal disgust that my parents used to have...


----------



## Slab (Oct 17, 2013)

Suppose it depends if it was deemed 'an unreasonable disturbance to neighbours' or simply 'a consequence of everyday life'


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Oct 17, 2013)

Depends on how the neighbour asked.A polite request for it to be turned down and I'd have complied.A rude demand and I'd have turned it up.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 17, 2013)

turn it around , what would you like your neighbour to do if he/she was doing something that annoyed you & you asked for a resolution ? .

ignore your request or try meet you half way at least .......................



p.s if your neighbour who  is elderly found it too loud next door , maybe it was a bit excessive .. 


only when you refuse to try meet your neighbour half way do you then change from a neighbour  to an inconsiderate neighbour.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

Crazyface said:



			Difficult one to judge. How loud was loud?
		
Click to expand...

Bit tricky to explain on a message board - let's say I could hear it as background music in a conservatory out back of your standard 30s semi with it on in the front room.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Depends on whos side you want to look at it from, old boy was probably feeling his right to peace and quiet being done in while your right to listen to some dodgy disco was also being done in... I think you did the right thing, not sure what you would make of a whippersnapper like me listening to some Dutch Gabber loudly at any time of the day. Think you would likely pay me a visit with the same look of terminal disgust that my parents used to have... 

Click to expand...

I think that he thought it might be my son.  This is one of my son's band's recent tracks - I get to listen to it as well as EW&F

http://youtu.be/QIz51Zuf61A


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2013)

Earth Wind and Fire on loud enough for your neighbours to hear?

I'd have been knocking and asking if you wanted me to call the style police !

If he thought it might be your son playing it he should have called Social Services Child Protection - they should never be subjected to such abuse!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

diggin' a bit of The Commodores at the moment - maybe I should stick on some Bobby McLeod nice and loud.  btw - EW&F are brilliant - bet you haven't listened to any for yonks Chris.  Get it on and get your dancing pumps out sir


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2013)

May be you should buy some head phones so no one can hear what your taste in music is!

Or stream your music through your lap top more locally.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			diggin' a bit of The Commodores at the moment - maybe I should stick on some Bobby McLeod nice and loud.  btw - EW&F are brilliant - bet you haven't listened to any for yonks Chris.  Get it on and get your dancing pumps out sir 

Click to expand...

Going to see Alison Moyet tonight, HID's choice but happy to go!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			May be you should buy some head phones so no one can hear what your taste in music is!

Or stream your music through your lap top more locally.
		
Click to expand...

Both a bit tricky when my *turntable * (yes I'm listening to music on vinyl) is in my front room and I'm out back


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2013)

I can understand you playing it loud in the day, as most people are at work. If they asked politely and with good reason, yes then turn it down.  Playing "September" in October - unforgivable.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As I work from home I put some music on my turntable in our front room yesterday afternoon about 3:30pm - quite loud so I could hear it in the back roon where I work - _Earth, Wind and Fire - I Am_ if you are interested.  My eldery next door neighbour (we live in a semi) came round - angry at the noise and demanded I turn it down - it had been on for about 30mins.  I complied - should I told he to 'get lost' - as I am entitled to play music loud during the daytime if that's what I want to do - I wouldn't do so late of an evening. 

Or was he right and I'm an inconsiderate neighbour.
		
Click to expand...

reading the title I thought this was a thread about Scotland...


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			(yes I'm listening to music on vinyl)
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer:thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 17, 2013)

Ive just popped round and lent the old boy a couple of my Slayer cd's, he's just nipped out for a new hi fi, one that goes up to 11


----------



## JustOne (Oct 17, 2013)

You didn't have to turn it down..... I know several people who practically have daytime discos in their house.

It's all in the name of neighbourly love if you turn it down.


What would you have said if you were having a birthday party with 30 guests in your house?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been on the receiving end of noisey neighbours more than a few times and it's damn annoying and just plain inconsiderate in my opinion.

One instance while trying to sleep after a long night shift the neighbours in the terrace where I lived at the time ramped up the music, I knocked and was told where to go. So I did back home and I moved my speakers next to the party wall, needless to say they turned there music down as my stereo played a lot louder than theirs.

Another time the neighbours in the flat above were going at it hammer and tongs, she was wailing like a banshee and he was doing a good impression of a truffling pig, then just as it was about to reach the crescendo I screamed as loud as I could "For crying out loud shut the [infraction] up" It all went very quiet, must have really killed the moment for them


----------



## Captainron (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Both a bit tricky when my *turntable * (yes I'm listening to music on vinyl) is in my front room and I'm out back
		
Click to expand...

Aren't there doohickeys that can convert vinyl to mp3?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 17, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Aren't there doohickeys that can convert vinyl to mp3?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and there are also headphones that use a wireless point to connect to the audio out of a device and wirelessly pipe the signal to the headphones.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			You didn't have to turn it down..... I know several people who practically have daytime discos in their house.

It's all in the name of neighbourly love if you turn it down.


What would you have said if you were having a birthday party with 30 guests in your house?
		
Click to expand...

They don't like us - we are the worst neighbours they have ever had.  We've been here 17yrs - prior to that there was an old dear living here by herself since 1967!

They really don't like us. We'd shout and argue with ourselves and our kids - and they would dare to have the once or twice a year party - usually finishing at 11pm - they still moaned.

They moan about what we plant in our garden; they moan about our front door shutting noisily; they moan about the fence between us and them; they moaned about my daughter having a dozen friends round of a summer evening in the garden - making a noise chatting, laughing and listening to music - having a nice time.  And they moan if there is any noise during the day if their 50+ yr old son is in bed and sleeping (he sometimes does nightshifts).

My wife can't stand them and is wanting me to have my music up REALLY loud to REALLY piss them off - and when they complain - as they will, she'll tell them to **** off and move if they are not happy - and she would tell them with both barrels blazing.

I try to be the conciliator - but it did pee me off yesterday.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 17, 2013)

In theory they are just as much of a 'problem neighbour' as someone who has a party in their house every day. I actually feel bad for you.... and bad for them. They must find the things you do very frustrating but their attitude is equally as retarded (no offence) and can cause you a great deal of stress when you're just trying to get on with your every day lives.

If you genuinely don't care for your neighbours feelings (but then what kind of a neighbour does that make you?) then just tell them to sod off, politely, and get on with your lives.

Stressful though.

You could actually approach them and see if they want to discuss these things... potentially with a mediator present if need be (when a third party tells them they are actually being unreasonable they can accept it, rather than hearing it from you).


----------



## Coatsy79 (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They don't like us - we are the worst neighbours they have ever had.  We've been here 17yrs - prior to that there was an old dear living here by herself since 1967!

They really don't like us. We'd shout and argue with ourselves and our kids - and they would dare to have the once or twice a year party - usually finishing at 11pm - they still moaned.

They moan about what we plant in our garden; they moan about our front door shutting noisily; they moan about the fence between us and them; they moaned about my daughter having a dozen friends round of a summer evening in the garden - making a noise chatting, laughing and listening to music - having a nice time.  And they moan if there is any noise during the day if their 50+ yr old son is in bed and sleeping (he sometimes does nightshifts).

My wife can't stand them and is wanting me to have my music up REALLY loud to REALLY piss them off - and when they complain - as they will, she'll tell them to **** off and move if they are not happy - and she would tell them with both barrels blazing.

I try to be the conciliator - but it did pee me off yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Tough situation as old people can be really snotty

Some of mine are terrible, they always make a point of coming out whenever I'm cutting my hedge (sometimes it grows up a bit too much, I work early mornings and have a 2 year old to look after in the afternoon so I have very little free time to do gardening) and they always say "oh it looks much better now" in that sarky passive aggressive way that only old people can do 

There garden is of course very presentable but yen they have all day everyday to get it done, whereas even if I get a free afternoon, if it's pissing down I'm not about to break out the electric hedge trimmer and kill myself :rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 17, 2013)

Coatsy79 said:



			Tough situation as old people can be really snotty
		
Click to expand...

It's because in life we have to have a level of behavioural expectation, a 'moderation' if you prefer, so that what we do doesn't cause issue with the masses... it might SOUND grumpy or snotty (and believe me I'm not that kind of person)...... but generally rain POURS down 

(see what I did there?)


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They don't like us - we are the worst neighbours they have ever had.  We've been here 17yrs - prior to that there was an old dear living here by herself since 1967!

They really don't like us. We'd shout and argue with ourselves and our kids - and they would dare to have the once or twice a year party - usually finishing at 11pm - they still moaned.

They moan about what we plant in our garden; they moan about our front door shutting noisily; they moan about the fence between us and them; they moaned about my daughter having a dozen friends round of a summer evening in the garden - making a noise chatting, laughing and listening to music - having a nice time.  And they moan if there is any noise during the day if their 50+ yr old son is in bed and sleeping (he sometimes does nightshifts).

My wife can't stand them and is wanting me to have my music up REALLY loud to REALLY piss them off - and when they complain - as they will, she'll tell them to **** off and move if they are not happy - and she would tell them with both barrels blazing.

I try to be the conciliator - but it did pee me off yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Only one problem neighbour here, and it isn't you. :thup:
Although playing any 70's disco at any volume is pushing it close.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 17, 2013)

Depends on how loud it was. It's unreasonable for you to think you can play music as loud as you like just because it isn't late at night. Conversely it's unreasonable for your neighbour to expect you to be as quiet during the day as you would at night.

Sadly it sounds like there isn't much room for compromise between you any more.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

Sadly I think you are correct.  As mentioned - I think he thought it'd be my son with the music and he'd be able to have a go at me about him - if you get my drift.  But it was conciliatory old me - rather punctured his balloon a bit.  Ah well.  Just had some Frank Sinatra (Songs for Swinging Lovers) on - maybe they'll like the sound of that and do a bit of smooching around their front room


----------



## Odvan (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They don't like us - we are the worst neighbours they have ever had.  We've been here 17yrs - prior to that there was an old dear living here by herself since 1967!

They really don't like us. We'd shout and argue with ourselves and our kids - and they would dare to have the once or twice a year party - usually finishing at 11pm - they still moaned.

They moan about what we plant in our garden; they moan about our front door shutting noisily; they moan about the fence between us and them; they moaned about my daughter having a dozen friends round of a summer evening in the garden - making a noise chatting, laughing and listening to music - having a nice time.  And they moan if there is any noise during the day if their 50+ yr old son is in bed and sleeping (he sometimes does nightshifts).

My wife can't stand them and is wanting me to have my music up REALLY loud to REALLY piss them off - and when they complain - as they will, she'll tell them to **** off and move if they are not happy - and she would tell them with both barrels blazing.

I try to be the conciliator - but it did pee me off yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Have I ever been round to my elderly neighbours house when I can hear her tv blaring due to her hearing, would any of us? Possibly, but more than likely not.

I think you're being overly forgiving in this instance, given all the above. I certainly wouldn't have acceded to his request if, over the years, they have moaned and moaned....and moaned, and moaned......and moaned and moaned... 

You and your family have a life and want to live that life, whether it be arguing, slamming a door, planting a tomato plant, bbq's or whatever. You sound far from unreasonable and definitely not one of 'those' families. Your neighbour should think themselves lucky. I'm in your wife's camp here. Next time, politely tell him no. Perhaps, once he's had that 'no' he may never whinge again?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 17, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They don't like us - we are the worst neighbours they have ever had.  We've been here 17yrs - prior to that there was an old dear living here by herself since 1967!

They really don't like us. We'd shout and argue with ourselves and our kids - and they would dare to have the once or twice a year party - usually finishing at 11pm - they still moaned.

They moan about what we plant in our garden; they moan about our front door shutting noisily; they moan about the fence between us and them; they moaned about my daughter having a dozen friends round of a summer evening in the garden - making a noise chatting, laughing and listening to music - having a nice time.  And they moan if there is any noise during the day if their 50+ yr old son is in bed and sleeping (he sometimes does nightshifts).

My wife can't stand them and is wanting me to have my music up REALLY loud to REALLY piss them off - and when they complain - as they will, she'll tell them to **** off and move if they are not happy - and she would tell them with both barrels blazing.

I try to be the conciliator - but it did pee me off yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate, they won't be there forever. Time is on your side.......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Don't worry mate, they won't be there forever. Time is on your side.......
		
Click to expand...

...and then we can perhaps go ahead with the small extension we wanted to put out the back but that would have required us rebuilding the party garden wall from single skin to double skin - and which of course they were going to oppose on basis of their rights as defined in the party wall act - and they would have opposed the extension full stop on grounds of some loss of light.  In the end we couldn't face the cost and hassle of taking them through solicitors and surveyors - so built our conservatory.  Fine - but not what we'd have liked.  And so it goes on...

PS.  A friend has told me that the left hand boundary of your property is your responsibility to maintain.  If I stand facing down my garden from the house - the boundary with our neighbours is on my left hand side.  We would like to replace the existing fence which comprises 4ft panels plus top 2ft trellis with a solid 6ft fence - to keep their noses out of our business.  Our neighbours will complain, but if the LHS rule is fact then we can go ahead and they can't stop us.  Anyone heard of this or is it just custom and practice.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Oct 18, 2013)

I always thought it was the right hand side, unless it was stipulated as the left on your deeds. 
Could be wrong though because we've never checked. Both our neighbours are elderly so i just crack on if anything needs repairing, renewing. But then we've always got on. Between them they've taught me loads about gardening, so it seams only right, labour for teaching you might say. 

PS If i'am right and it is the RHS, idon't think there's owt stopping you from building *another* fence ON your property. Just a thought.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 18, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Don't worry mate, they won't be there forever. Time is on your side.......
		
Click to expand...

and the old folks move on, the house is sold and a young couple move in and they play whitney houston all day. Sometime it's better the devil you know.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 18, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I always thought it was the right hand side, unless it was stipulated as the left on your deeds. 
Could be wrong though because we've never checked. Both our neighbours are elderly so i just crack on if anything needs repairing, renewing. But then we've always got on. Between them they've taught me loads about gardening, so it seams only right, labour for teaching you might say. 

PS If i'am right and it is the RHS, idon't think there's owt stopping you from building *another* fence ON your property. Just a thought. 

Click to expand...

I guess LHS and RHS depend upon whether you are looking to or from the house and whether you are standing at the front of it or back of it


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 18, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Bit tricky to explain on a message board - let's say I could hear it as background music in a conservatory out back of your standard 30s semi with it on in the front room.
		
Click to expand...

OK then, is response to your opening post.....no and no.

After your other enlightening posts, turn the kin thing to full and sing at the top of your voice. It's the afternoon. Go for it !!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 18, 2013)

Crazyface said:



			OK then, is response to your opening post.....no and no.

After your other enlightening posts, turn the kin thing to full and sing at the top of your voice. It's the afternoon. Go for it !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Whoo Hooo  :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

There's nothing to stop you putting up your own fence 2 inches inside your own property line.....

The 1" gap in the middle can be like the gap between the Berlin wall and East Berlin then... no man's land!!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Oct 18, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I guess LHS and RHS depend upon whether you are looking to or from the house and whether you are standing at the front of it or back of it 

Click to expand...

True SLH.
I suppose the only way to be sure would be to check the land registry, but i bet that's dear.
Alternativly, JO has had the same idea as me, build another fence on your side of the existing.
Watch towers and mine fields are optional.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As I work from home I put some music on my turntable in our front room yesterday afternoon about 3:30pm - quite loud so I could hear it in the back roon where I work - _Earth, Wind and Fire - I Am_ if you are interested.  My eldery next door neighbour (we live in a semi) came round - angry at the noise and demanded I turn it down - it had been on for about 30mins.  I complied - should I told he to 'get lost' - as I am entitled to play music loud during the daytime if that's what I want to do - I wouldn't do so late of an evening. 

Or was he right and I'm an inconsiderate neighbour.
		
Click to expand...

You should have switched your hearing aid on , and turned his off, or run a cable to a new speaker in your den. Shame on you , take care of the elderly you'll be one soon enough.:rofl: 
Is there not a maximum safety decibel level allowed at anytime ? .


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Alternativly, JO has had the same idea as me, build another fence on your side of the existing.
Watch towers and mine fields are optional. 

Click to expand...

Sorry. I didn't spot that. It's absolutely *your* idea..... (just in case of law suits!) 


Razorwire atop fencing is apparently brilliant for clematis and honeysuckle!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2013)

Now 7:29pm and I have _George Benson - Nature Boy_ on for my listening pleasure - and at 7:25pm having been soothed by his dulcet tones and imperious guitar playing for some 5mins when - Bang bang on front door - mrs neighbour styanding there and starts complaining about the music - and yes - we clatter plates very noisily I am now informed. ho hum.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 4, 2013)

I think everyone deserves the right to peace and quiet in their own home and should not have to suffer noise pollution from others, whether it be loud music or barking dogs.   There are such things as headphones, extension speakers, wifi etc available so you don't need to raise the volume.  If you need to have it on loud enough to hear the on other side of your house then it will be also heard in the next door semi.

Also!  These neighbours may be a little too enthusiastic to complain; but the amount of 'Old People' knocking going on here is not good, it seems to be a National sport these days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I think everyone deserves the right to peace and quiet in their own home and should not have to suffer noise pollution from others, whether it be loud music or barking dogs.   There are such things as headphones, extension speakers, wifi etc available so you don't need to raise the volume.  If you need to have it on loud enough to hear the on other side of your house then it will be also heard in the next door semi.

Also!  These neighbours may be a little too enthusiastic to complain; but the amount of 'Old People' knocking going on here is not good, it seems to be a National sport these days.
		
Click to expand...

Not knocking them as old folks - just despairing about them as neighbours - after all they call us the worse they have ever had.  We don't have much competition because their only neighbour before us was a spinster who lived in our house from 1967-1996.  Their basis for comparison is pretty narrow.

Besides - am I not permitted to play music in my own house at a volume that is in my view not unreasonable - perhaps loud to some folks perceptions but absolutely not so to others.  It was George Benson for gawds sake. And I had had it on for 5mins - from 7:20pm-7:25pm.  Are you honestly suggesting that it is absolutely unreasonable full stop for me to play music for short periods in the late afternoon or early evening at a volume that sensitive neighbours might find loud and annoying.  REALLY?

And why should i wear headphones - I've got loudspeakers? - and wifi won't work with my gear as it is late 1970s early 1980s stuff.  And the 'other side of my house' is through one wall (two doors) - I was in the room next door to where I had the music on - not the other side of a sprawling mansion.

Oh yes - don't forget they also complained about our 'plate handling' and have also complained about our 'door-closing'.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 4, 2013)

Why don't you sit in the same room as you're playing your music?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2013)

ger147 said:



			Why don't you sit in the same room as you're playing your music?
		
Click to expand...

I don't tend to empty the dishwasher and tidy the kitchen from our sitting room.

Next...


----------



## ger147 (Nov 4, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don't tend to empty the dishwasher and tidy the kitchen from our sitting room.

Next...
		
Click to expand...

Did you manage to finish emptying the dishwasher before you answered the door?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just a thought SLH, when you listen to your music in the same room as it is playing , do you keep it at the same volume or do you turn it down.? I'm not taking sides , but I'm hard of hearing and do tend to have things turned up louder and also stay in a semi detached .
 I've never had any complaints from the young family next door and the dad works shifts. Best of luck mate, it makes life difficult when you don't get on with neighbours.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not knocking them as old folks - just despairing about them as neighbours - after all they call us the worse they have ever had.  We don't have much competition because their only neighbour before us was a spinster who lived in our house from 1967-1996.  Their basis for comparison is pretty narrow.

Besides - am I not permitted to play music in my own house at a volume that is in my view not unreasonable - perhaps loud to some folks perceptions but absolutely not so to others.  It was George Benson for gawds sake. And I had had it on for 5mins - from 7:20pm-7:25pm.  Are you honestly suggesting that it is absolutely unreasonable full stop for me to play music for short periods in the late afternoon or early evening at a volume that sensitive neighbours might find loud and annoying.  REALLY?

And why should i wear headphones - I've got loudspeakers? - and wifi won't work with my gear as it is late 1970s early 1980s stuff.  And the 'other side of my house' is through one wall (two doors) - I was in the room next door to where I had the music on - not the other side of a sprawling mansion.

Oh yes - don't forget they also complained about our 'plate handling' and have also complained about our 'door-closing'.
		
Click to expand...

I think that the time comes when you have to say that you've got the music at a reasonable level, they are welcome to come in and establish just what volume it's on at but just as much as they have rights -so do you and they have no right to force their expectation of a totally noise free life in a semi detached house on their neighbours, you do keep the noise reasonable and they too must be reasonable!


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 4, 2013)

The last thing they should be made to listen to is lead shot going down a barrel. Seriously though I feel your pain, we used to have neighbours that were out all day and their dog barked from the moment they left until they returned home in the evening. We were thinking of moving anyway but that made it happen quicker.


----------



## Pants (Nov 4, 2013)

Just come in at the tail end of this thread and admit that I haven't read all the way through it but, a quick question ......

Do you hear your neighbour's music/television/plates/whatever at a volume that is intrusive?  Does it concern or annoy you?

If not, have regard to your neighbours, turn the 'king volume down or put the music on in the room where you want to listen to it - it will sound better to you, and them. :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 5, 2013)

SLH - sounds horrible. Who wants to be walking on eggshells in their own home? Only guessing, but it sounds like there is a resentment building up and up - I can't really swallow that this has much to do with music - or that your own version of the 'peace wall' is going to help. Get them round for dinner - get to the bottom of it. 

or move.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 5, 2013)

It's bonfire night tonight. Get alot of some proper loud fireworks and have a bl00dy good night with some mates, beer, and a lot of loud BANGS !!!!! Wahoooo !!!!!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Nov 5, 2013)

Buy yourself a decibel meter.
There is actually a noise pollution law with acceptable levels written down.
For residential areas the level is 45 dBA between 7am & 10pm, and 35 dBA between 10 & 7.
These dBA readings are the levels that they are recieving inside their property.
Unless you are Greek, i fail to see how any noise from crockery could be a problem.
Its obvious they just don't like you SLH so tell them go multiply.
You've tried to be reasonable, but some people take this as weakness, and try to press home their percieved advantage to the ninth degree.
GET THEM TOLD MAN. :cheers:


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 5, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not knocking them as old folks - just despairing about them as neighbours - after all they call us the worse they have ever had.  We don't have much competition because their only neighbour before us was a spinster who lived in our house from 1967-1996.  Their basis for comparison is pretty narrow.

Besides - am I not permitted to play music in my own house at a volume that is in my view not unreasonable - perhaps loud to some folks perceptions but absolutely not so to others.  It was George Benson for gawds sake. And I had had it on for 5mins - from 7:20pm-7:25pm.  Are you honestly suggesting that it is absolutely unreasonable full stop for me to play music for short periods in the late afternoon or early evening at a volume that sensitive neighbours might find loud and annoying.  REALLY?

And why should i wear headphones - I've got loudspeakers? - and wifi won't work with my gear as it is late 1970s early 1980s stuff.  And the 'other side of my house' is through one wall (two doors) - I was in the room next door to where I had the music on - not the other side of a sprawling mansion.

Oh yes - don't forget they also complained about our 'plate handling' and have also complained about our 'door-closing'.
		
Click to expand...

I can see that these neighbours are not particularly friendly but I still think you could help the situation by using an MP3 or similar.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 5, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not knocking them as old folks - just despairing about them as neighbours - after all they call us the worse they have ever had.  We don't have much competition because their only neighbour before us was a spinster who lived in our house from 1967-1996.  Their basis for comparison is pretty narrow.

Besides - am I not permitted to play music in my own house at a volume that is in my view not unreasonable - perhaps loud to some folks perceptions but absolutely not so to others.  It was George Benson for gawds sake. And I had had it on for 5mins - from 7:20pm-7:25pm.  Are you honestly suggesting that it is absolutely unreasonable full stop for me to play music for short periods in the late afternoon or early evening at a volume that sensitive neighbours might find loud and annoying.  REALLY?

And why should i wear headphones - I've got loudspeakers? - and wifi won't work with my gear as it is late 1970s early 1980s stuff.  And the 'other side of my house' is through one wall (two doors) - I was in the room next door to where I had the music on - not the other side of a sprawling mansion.

Oh yes - don't forget they also complained about our 'plate handling' and have also complained about our 'door-closing'.
		
Click to expand...

they are complaining for complainings sake, there is probably no other focus in their lives as why on mother earth would you complain about 'plate handling' and door closing. 

I had a ground floor neighbour who would hang out his window half naked and stare at anyone passing by menacingly, and the guy below me played music loud till all hours and had the occasional bloodied fight on the landing, while the Ozzy bird above flooded my flat 3 times as she went on benders and left taps running.......THESE are bad neighbours and it took 'drastic' action to sort 2 out.

SHL, there really is only one way to deal with these people without it escalating as you are clearly just living a normal life and they are being unreasonable, ignore them, dont argue, dont agree, dont retaliate, just ignore and carry on your normal living and they will either desist or move away


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2013)

Pants said:



			Just come in at the tail end of this thread and admit that I haven't read all the way through it but, a quick question ......
Do you hear your neighbour's music/television/plates/whatever at a volume that is intrusive?  Does it concern or annoy you?
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No - in truth we hear very little through the wall from them.  But we 'hear a lot' of complaints and whinging from them over the garden wall that are nothing to do with noise.  And that annoys us A GREAT DEAL.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I can see that these neighbours are not particularly friendly but I still think you could help the situation by using an MP3 or similar.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry bud - not interested in doing that.

I mentioned earlier but important to keep in mind something key to all this mess.  About 7-8 yrs ago we had plans drawn up for a really nice, quite small, sensitive (art deco) design, single story extension drawn up by a local architect.  Before going to planning we sat down with our neighbours to run through the design and what we had had incorporated and would do to minimise impact on them.  They flew into paroxisms of rage that we dared consider doing such a thing and told us to get stuffed with our plans - over their dead bodies etc.

The extension was to be off our kitchen and would have been a living/day room.  It would not have shared any party wall with the neighbours - other than a completely rebuilt outside garden wall that they used as a wall for an 'outside' lean-to utility area.  I would have had my music on in this extension - and they wouldn't have been able to hear a thing.

But given their attitude and our wish to keep things OK with them we canned our plans and had a smaller conservatory built - a conservatory in which it is not really feasible for me to have all my hi-fi and vinyl.  

Do I have to tell you how much we regret our mistake.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 5, 2013)

A serious suggestion which MAY help - just stop answering the door when they come round to complain and ignore them if they try and complain over the fence.

They would then have 3 options:

1) Escalate their complaints to the appropriate authorities.  If it turned out you were creating a noise nuisance you would be forced to mend your ways.  If not they have nothing to complain about, case closed.
2) Wind their neck in and stop complaining.
3) Continue to knock on your door or snipe across the fence but be ignored.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 5, 2013)

Go down the local shop they use and buy all the prunes, plain biscuits and werthers. That will annoy them no end.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2013)

ger147 said:



			A serious suggestion which MAY help - *just stop answering the door when they come round to complain* and ignore them if they try and complain over the fence.

They would then have 3 options:

1) Escalate their complaints to the appropriate authorities.  If it turned out you were creating a noise nuisance you would be forced to mend your ways.  If not they have nothing to complain about, case closed.
2) Wind their neck in and stop complaining.
3) Continue to knock on your door or snipe across the fence but be ignored.
		
Click to expand...

*This* - I can't see them when they come to the door as they are too wee.

We ignore them when over the fence stuff comes in - my wife fumes...

They escalated to the local council a few years back and we had something through that I ignored.  I can't even remember what the council was asking me to do - keep a diary of when we made any noise or something impractical like that.

Sure as hell we aren't moving at the moment - though we will do in maybe 3-4yrs time.  Their place is probably worth as much as their total life earnings and they will own it outright - so why, my wife asks, don't they move if they hate us so much.  I know why - they are in their 80s.

I think the real issue is that their 50+ yr old son still lives with them and it is not that long ago that their grandsons moved out.  They may well feel that they were not able to enjoy the early days of their retirement because of their family being a millstone around their neck.  And now even though their grandsons have gone - their son is still with them - and they are now somewhat infirm and unable to 'do stuff' they might have 15-20yrs ago - we get their resentment in the neck.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 5, 2013)

was my post invisible or are you blocking me


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2013)

It all depends how loud you play your music for me. 

Our neighbours used to play music loud enough so I could hear it over my tv at night. That imo is out of order.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2013)

CMAC said:



			they are complaining for complainings sake, there is probably no other focus in their lives as why on mother earth would you complain about 'plate handling' and door closing. 

I had a ground floor neighbour who would hang out his window half naked and stare at anyone passing by menacingly, and the guy below me played music loud till all hours and had the occasional bloodied fight on the landing, while the Ozzy bird above flooded my flat 3 times as she went on benders and left taps running.......THESE are bad neighbours and it took 'drastic' action to sort 2 out.

SHL, there really is only one way to deal with these people without it escalating as you are clearly just living a normal life and they are being unreasonable, ignore them, dont argue, dont agree, dont retaliate, just ignore and carry on your normal living and they will either desist or move away
		
Click to expand...

Which is indeed what we are trying to do.  

Not only did we forgo our extension - we stopped my son having mates round as they were too 'messy/dodgy' - and they were too much at risk of the neighbours calling the police and my lad and his mates getting done.  Also my daughter wouldn't have friends round because they were so horrible to her when she did (they actually used to moan about them and friends having trampoline fun squealing etc when they were 8-10yr olds).

AAAAND - in 17yrs in this house we have had friends (i.e. more than 4) round no more than five times.  Parties - yer having a laugh - a great round ZERO in 17 yrs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It all depends how loud you play your music for me. 

Our neighbours used to play music loud enough so I could hear it over my tv at night. That imo is out of order.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - but let's say my music IS loud for a while - how *long *is unreasonable - 2mins - 10mins - 30mins - 2hrs?  And at what times of the day.  

It's now near 5pm and I'm thinking of putting music on.  Can I have it quite loud at the moment for half an hour?  Do you dare me


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Fair enough - but let's say my music IS loud for a while - how *long *is unreasonable - 2mins - 10mins - 30mins - 2hrs?  And at what times of the day.  

It's now near 5pm and I'm thinking of putting music on.  Can I have it quite loud at the moment for half an hour?  Do you dare me 

Click to expand...

If I was at home now watching the chase and the neighbours banged the music on so loud it interrupts my viewing I would be round within 10 mins. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

To be honest SLH they've got you just where they want you. They complain and you accede to whatever they say. Don't build an extension, don't let the kids have friends round nor you for that matter, you worry about their next complaint! Look mate, they complain all the time because you give in to them, they are bullies, old bullies but bullies nevertheless. 

Isn't it time that you lived for you and your family, tell them where to go, be reasonable in what you do, but, stop giving in to every tap at the door. I guarantee that once you've told them firmly where to go a couple of times they won't bang on the door again!

The only thing is to be fair and reasonable ie don't crank up the music just to annoy them, but, as I say, they are bullying you and you're letting them!


----------



## richart (Nov 5, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			AAAAND - in 17yrs in this house we have had friends (i.e. more than 4) round no more than five times.  Parties - yer having a laugh - a great round ZERO in 17 yrs.
		
Click to expand...

I am not surprised, you are a miserable old git that has awful taste in music and plays it too loud.:ears:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2013)

richart said:



			I am not surprised, you are a miserable old git that has awful taste in music and plays it too loud.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

LOL - when will I next see you to give you a sharp kick in the shins for that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			To be honest SLH they've got you just where they want you. They complain and you accede to whatever they say. Don't build an extension, don't let the kids have friends round nor you for that matter, you worry about their next complaint! Look mate, they complain all the time because you give in to them, they are bullies, old bullies but bullies nevertheless. 

Isn't it time that you lived for you and your family, tell them where to go, be reasonable in what you do, but, stop giving in to every tap at the door. I guarantee that once you've told them firmly where to go a couple of times they won't bang on the door again!

The only thing is to be fair and reasonable ie don't crank up the music just to annoy them, but, as I say, they are bullying you and you're letting them!
		
Click to expand...

You are of course quite right.  And so when moaned at yesterday I said to Mrs Grumpy Neighbour that I accept that she might find the music a bit loud - but made the point that I have the right to play my music at a volume of my choice at some point during the day - and if it is not 7:20pm then it might be 3pm or 4pm in the afternoon.  That did rather shut her up - I don't think she liked me answering back in that way.

And we *are *going to replace the fence between us with a 6ft high panelled fence - whatever they think.  And we will plant whatever we like in our garden regardless of whether they like the shrub or not or whetehr they think it kills something their side of the boundary (excepting such as uncontained bamboo).

I might even say we're planning to get a dog; or we are planning to move and rent to students.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 5, 2013)

The next time you open the door and they are standing there, just close it in their face without even listening to their complaint. Not slam it, just don't say a word and clamly and slowly close the door.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Get them to join the forum we'll sort them out.:thup:


----------



## ger147 (Nov 5, 2013)

You fancy a house swap for a fortnight?

I play Piano (a real one, not a digital), my m8 plays the Bagpipes and my 11 year old daughter has a 12ft trampoline. Oh, and I have 2 dogs!!

They'll throw a street party for you when you get back


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

ger147 said:



			You fancy a house swap for a fortnight?

I play Piano (a real one, not a digital), my m8 plays the Bagpipes and my 11 year old daughter has a 12ft trampoline. Oh, and I have 2 dogs!!

They'll throw a street party for you when you get back 

Click to expand...


Can I come too, I play boogie piano (28 h/cap standard) on my keyboard


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You are of course quite right.  And so when moaned at yesterday I said to Mrs Grumpy Neighbour that I accept that she might find the music a bit loud - but made the point that I have the right to play my music at a volume of my choice at some point during the day - and if it is not 7:20pm then it might be 3pm or 4pm in the afternoon.  That did rather shut her up - I don't think she liked me answering back in that way.

And we *are *going to replace the fence between us with a 6ft high panelled fence - whatever they think.  And we will plant whatever we like in our garden regardless of whether they like the shrub or not or whetehr they think it kills something their side of the boundary (excepting such as uncontained bamboo).

I might even say we're planning to get a dog; or we are planning to move and rent to students.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't go that way personally.

You've called her bluff this time, if either knock again just say that you've had enough of their sheer pettiness and tell them to go away and leave you and your family alone, they not welcome on your property and you will forcibly remove them if they trespass onto it again.

I'm sure that they will go down the Council/police route at some stage but if they complain unfairly they will be seen through!

I would certainly do the fence etc, it was the veiled threats I would leave out


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Can I come too, I play boogie piano (28 h/cap standard) on my keyboard
		
Click to expand...

Pencil me in I still have my bass gear we could have a Caillie , that would sort them.:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm finding this thread quite sad now- for 17 years you have let 2 very old bullies dictate, yes dictate how you live your life and how your family and friends live. It should have been nipped in the bud when it started, that's not a healthy environment and one of you should have moved or reached an 'understanding'


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 6, 2013)

Couldn't she do what everyone does now and use a passive aggressive wifi SSID?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Couldn't she do what everyone does now and use a passive aggressive wifi SSID?
		
Click to expand...

Can we try and keep the language in this thread English?


----------



## CMAC (Nov 6, 2013)

funnily enough I've just had to deal with a 'passive aggressive' this last week, they are cancerous individuals within organisations and need to shape up or ship out!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2013)

ger147 said:



			You fancy a house swap for a fortnight?

I play Piano (a real one, not a digital), my m8 plays the Bagpipes and my 11 year old daughter has a 12ft trampoline. Oh, and I have 2 dogs!!

They'll throw a street party for you when you get back 

Click to expand...

LOL - when I was in secondary school I played trombone in the school brass section - we lived in a semi - our neighbours loved me.  But I didn;t do it very often 

One of my uncles and a cousin play the pipes.  They weren't allowed to practice indoors and so walked around their house as they played.  Fortunately my uncle was a forester (on South Deeside) and they lived in the foresters house - on the edge of the forest and no neighbours anywhere near.

Must ask my brother about his kids and how they practice - as my nephew plays the pipes and niece the tenor drum in a pipe band and they live in a small estate in a village on North Deeside.

And I too have just got my electronic keyboard down from the loft and I'm going to start playing it again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I wouldn't go that way personally.

You've called her bluff this time, if either knock again just say that you've had enough of their sheer pettiness and tell them to go away and leave you and your family alone, they not welcome on your property and you will forcibly remove them if they trespass onto it again.

I'm sure that they will go down the Council/police route at some stage but if they complain unfairly they will be seen through!

I would certainly do the fence etc, it was the veiled threats I would leave out
		
Click to expand...

I was only kidding about the dog and students.  But I will play music at 3pm in an afternoon.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Nov 6, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			LOL - when I was in secondary school I played trombone in the school brass section - we lived in a semi - our neighbours loved me.  But I didn;t do it very often 

One of my uncles and a cousin play the pipes.  They weren't allowed to practice indoors and so walked around their house as they played.  Fortunately my uncle was a forester (on South Deeside) and they lived in the foresters house - on the edge of the forest and no neighbours anywhere near.

Must ask my brother about his kids and how they practice - as my nephew plays the pipes and niece the tenor drum in a pipe band and they live in a small estate in a village on North Deeside.

And I too have just got my electronic keyboard down from the loft and I'm going to start playing it again.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you use a practice chanter when indoors? Much quieter i believe.
When i was playing in brass bands i always used a mute when practicing my cornet, and when i was teaching myself the drums i had rubber practice mats that fit on each drum to keep the noise down a bit.
Good on you reguarding the keyboard, i've always found music a great way to relax, either listening or playing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Don't you use a practice chanter when indoors? Much quieter i believe.
When i was playing in brass bands i always used a mute when practicing my cornet, and when i was teaching myself the drums i had rubber practice mats that fit on each drum to keep the noise down a bit.
Good on you reguarding the keyboard, i've always found music a great way to relax, either listening or playing. 

Click to expand...

Yeh - the chanter is fine - but IO guess sometimes you've got to get the bag up.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Nov 6, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yeh - the chanter is fine - but IO guess sometimes you've got to get the bag up.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose your right SLH.
Mind you, i'd rather listen to the pipes than a violin everytime.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 6, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I suppose your right SLH.
Mind you, i'd rather listen to the pipes than a violin everytime. 

Click to expand...

seriously!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Nov 6, 2013)

CMAC said:



			seriously!
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed its best to keep on the good side of our scottish brethren.
To be honest they both sound like someone abusing a load of cats when being played by a beginner.
But shhh... don't let "them" know that.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I've noticed its best to keep on the good side of our scottish brethren.
To be honest they both sound like someone abusing a load of cats when being played by a beginner.
But shhh... don't let "them" know that. 

Click to expand...

To be honest I've perfected that same sound on the many hundreds of sounds on my keyboard!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 6, 2013)

Been 'lucky' with neighbours over the years... Any issue's have been solvable [amicably]... Will be moving on retirement in a year or so and whilst you can pick a nice home you don't really have much say in selecting neighbours... My old Mum had to move twice in her retirement years due to incoming neighbours making her life unhappy...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I've noticed its best to keep on the good side of our scottish brethren.
To be honest they both sound like someone abusing a load of cats when being played by a beginner.
But shhh... don't let "them" know that. 

Click to expand...

The pipes make a beautiful sound - you just have to understand the music.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 6, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yeh - the chanter is fine - but IO guess sometimes you've got to get the bag up.
		
Click to expand...

WooooooW!   You can be arrested for that in public, especially in front of the neighbours


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Nov 6, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The pipes make a beautiful sound - you just have to understand the music.
		
Click to expand...

Never said they didn't, once you know what your doing. Amazing Grace, By Cool Siloams Shady Rill, Going Home never fail to raise the hairs on the back of the old nape, when performed with aplomb
I did say "when being played by a beginner".
I understand music fine, i could sight read at 7yr old. To say my taste in music is eclectic would be to put it mildly though, ranging from Brighouse & Rastrick to Black Sabbath and most things in between, although my 70s disco is a bit sparse.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Never said they didn't, once you know what your doing. Amazing Grace, By Cool Siloams Shady Rill, Going Home never fail to raise the hairs on the back of the old nape, when performed with aplomb
I did say "when being played by a beginner".
I understand music fine, i could sight read at 7yr old. To say my taste in music is eclectic would be to put it mildly though, ranging from Brighouse & Rastrick to Black Sabbath and most things in between, although my 70s disco is a bit sparse. 

Click to expand...

You can only be a really cultured person when you can appreciate a pibroch - here's a wee bit of Faye Henderson playing a pibroch - grand!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXUCLKjypbM


----------



## CMAC (Nov 6, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can only be a really cultured person when you can appreciate a pibroch - here's a wee bit of Faye Henderson playing a pibroch - grand!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXUCLKjypbM

Click to expand...

Can you turn the volume down a bit please!!!!!!!!





:smirk:


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Nov 6, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can only be a really cultured person when you can appreciate a pibroch - here's a wee bit of Faye Henderson playing a pibroch - grand!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXUCLKjypbM

Click to expand...

Thanks SLH, its always good to learn something new. Never heard the term before.
It just shows the importance of passing on our cultural heritage to the next generation. Especially with a form of music that cannot be reproduced accurately, or given justice to, using traditional musical notation.
A lovely tune too, although a little repetative.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			Thanks SLH, its always good to learn something new. Never heard the term before.
It just shows the importance of passing on our cultural heritage to the next generation. Especially with a form of music that cannot be reproduced accurately, or given justice to, using traditional musical notation.
A lovely tune too, although a little repetative.

Click to expand...

The repetition is core to the structure of a pibroch - a theme plus subtle variations on stressing and emphasis as much as anything else - you really have to listen carefully to appreciate the variations on the theme and the skill and musicality of the piper.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can only be a really cultured person when you can appreciate a pibroch - here's a wee bit of Faye Henderson playing a pibroch - grand!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXUCLKjypbM

Click to expand...

14 minutes 25 seconds of that SLH! I got to 31seconds to see if it got tuneful at all but was struggling to coax the moggie back through the window he broke trying to escape!

........ And I thought my keyboard playing was ropey!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 7, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The repetition is core to the structure of a pibroch - a theme plus subtle variations on stressing and emphasis as much as anything else - you really have to listen carefully to appreciate the variations on the theme and the skill and musicality of the piper.
		
Click to expand...

Think I would prefer a pint of Bathems.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 7, 2013)

She`s got a great pair of lungs on her though.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Nov 7, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The repetition is core to the structure of a pibroch - a theme plus subtle variations on stressing and emphasis as much as anything else - you really have to listen carefully to appreciate the variations on the theme and the skill and musicality of the piper.
		
Click to expand...

Doh! I was hoping you'd get my winky smiley.
My fault SLH not yours, mild sarcasm is hard enough to pull off with the spoken word, with the written its nigh on impossible.
And as for you two philistines :ears:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			And as for you two philistines :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Quite - call themselves civilised, cultured individuals - I have my doubts


----------

